

Does Higher Pay Make People More Loyal? - peter_l_downs
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/11/does-higher-pay-make-people-more-loyal/

======
bartonfink
The conclusion says it all: "if you remove reasons for people to leave, you
are more likely to have a stable workforce." Psychologically, it's more often
the case for poor pay to be a reason to leave than it is for excellent pay to
be a reason to stay.

I think that excerpt describes hygeine-factor theory better than Herzberg did.

